# A647G a budget model?



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

I see so many Burstners with all the bells a whistles etc whereas mine which I've had for 4 months(2006 model A467G)seems to be a bit sparse ,I have to fit water pump 12v socket externally,previous owner who made do with feed from dash 12v cigarette socket, also no external tv/sat socket,the control panel over the door does not have functional temp gauge (blanked)
Don't get me wrong it's a lovely van and didn't buy on spur of the moment but realise it's a bit below par kit wise when you see ads like electric step , ac ,bla de bla etc 
Any comments ?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

being a bit "basic" doesn't necessarily need to mean it's a thing to worry about, as it can also mean that it will allow you to tailor it to your needs, and not what the manufacturer may believe is correct for "fully loaded"

If like me you like to tinker and customise then it's a dream come true 
:lol:


----------

